# Tourists in u'r country



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

INDIA-

5.4 Million Tourists in 2004


----------



## IloveGeorgeBush (Jul 19, 2005)

The USA has more tourist destinations than all of the other nations combined.


----------



## schreiwalker (May 13, 2005)

1. the us has 47 million international tourists. 

2. they are from... canada (14 million), mexico (12 million), UK (4.3 million), Japan (3.8 million), Germany (1.3 million), France (800,000) and australia and south korea are high too. 

3. they go to...new york (5.2 mill), LA (2.3 mill), and miami, orlando, san francisco, oahu (all about 2 million)

4. the attractions? could be a lot. I think its mostly those cities though, and maybe DC as well


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

the United States...much like China and Brazil is so vast...you would never see everything.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

IloveGeorgeBush said:


> The USA has more tourist destinations than all of the other nations combined.




obviously a wretched troll!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> i think every country/city gets tourists 365 days


NYC is home to a numerous sites that are known all over world.

Major attractions:ESB, MOMA, Central Pk, MSG, SoHo Castiron Dist, Greenwich Village, Wall St, Brooklyn Br, TWC, American Musuem of Natural History and Rose Ctr, Metropolitan Musuem of Art, Musuem of TV/Radio, Transit Musuem, MCNY, Time Sq, Musuem of the Moving Image, LES Tennement Museum, Harlem, etc.

I could go on here, but the list will just be too long.


----------



## 12231989 (Jun 29, 2005)

schreiwalker said:


> I think its mostly those cities though,


what about las vegas


----------



## hify_ameet (Jan 14, 2005)

HariR said:


> For *India*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taj Mahal of course. Do I need to post pics .[/QUOTE]

U forgot to mention cities like Agra, Goa, Varanasi, Dharamsala, Manali, Jaipur, Udaipur etc. which are very popular among foreign tourists.. and there is Bangalore as well.


----------



## _UberGerard_ (Dec 23, 2004)

México was visited by 22,426.60 tourists in 2004

the difference of the mexican peso to euro seeing since august 2003 increased the arriving of european visitors, for them México its 20% cheaper as a touristic place
the most tourists visiting mexico are from usa
the 5 % of the tourists visiting México is from europe
the 4 % of the places visited by mexican tourists is europe
the usa received nearly 10 millions of mexican tourists in 2002
the most visited places of mexico are
the riviera maya:

































México city:























































teotihuacan pyramids, in the north of the city








Guadalajara
















baja california


































for more info:
http://www.visitmexico.com


----------



## schreiwalker (May 13, 2005)

_UberGerard_ said:


> México was visited by 22,426.60 tourists in 2004


you mean millions of people, right?


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

IloveGeorgeBush said:


> The USA has more tourist destinations than all of the other nations combined.


u seem to be intelligent :lol:


----------



## Raine (Feb 24, 2004)

*POLAND -POLSKA*​
1)How much tourists coming to u'r country?

*14,3 mln* in 2004

2)Top 5 where are from all tourists?

*Germany 5,23 mln*, (+15,7%)
*Russia & Ukraine 4,5 mln*, (-8,0%)
*Latvia & Lithuania & Estonia 1,25 mln*, (-3,8%)
*Rest (Europe) 2,1 mln*, (8,8%)
*Rest (World) 1,2 mln* (21, 2%)

3)The most popular tourist cities in u'r country?

*Krakow*

















*Warsaw*








*Gdansk*








4)The most popular monument/place for tourists?(please post pics)

*Wawel & Main Market in Krakow*

















*The Wieliczka Salt Mine*








*The Castle of the Teutonic Order in Malbork * 








*Auschwitz Concentration Camp *
*Old Town in Warsaw*
*and...Polish nature *


----------



## Automatic Lover (Nov 25, 2004)

ZOHAR said:


> what about Ibiza?


Ibiza is in the Balearic Islands.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Well the only latin countries I´ve seen here are Peru and Mexico...any other???


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

1)How much tourists coming to u'r country?

*7.2 million* in *2011*

2)Top 5 where are from all tourists?

Argentina: 1,200,000
USA: 720,000
Italy: 380,000
Germany: 260,000
Chile: 250,000

3)The most popular tourist cities in u'r country?
*
1. Rio de Janeiro (RJ): 34,13%
2. Florianópolis (SC): 19,65%
3. São Paulo (SP): 18,69%
4. Salvador (BA): 13,47%
5. Foz do Iguaçu (PR): 12,94%
6. Balneário de Camboriú (SC): 6,60%
7. Porto Alegre (RS): 5,90%
8. Recife (PE): 5,75%
9. Fortaleza (CE): 5,39%
10. Búzios (RJ): 4%*

4)The most popular monument/place for tourists?(please post pics) 

*Christ Redeemer*, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil










*Iguazu Falls*, Foz do Iguaçu, Brazil










*Hercílio Luz Bridge*, Florianopolis, Brazil










*Fernando de Noronha Archipelago*










*São Paulo* (Travel on business)


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Desven said:


> Germany
> 
> 1)Tourists:17 million a year


Too low... Wikipedia says 26.88 million in 2010.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Tourism_rankings#Europe


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

I wonder how many tourist are coming to North Korea? I know there is a maximum stay of four or five days in small groups.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Aquarius said:


> Spain
> 
> 
> *1)How much tourists coming to u'r country?*
> ...


Sweden is not on that list but 1.363.000 swedish people visit Spain (and the canary islands) each year so Sweden is probably within the top 10 list.




Desven said:


> Germany
> 
> 1)Tourists:17 million a year


1.054.000 million swedish tourists a year, every 17th tourist i Germany is from sweden.

Denmark receives 2.381.000 swedish tourists each year.
Norway receives 1,215.000 -"-
Finland with Åland receives 1.783.000 -"-
UK 755.000
Italy 548.000
Turkey 542.000

Although Thailand and USA is popular destinations those countries are not within the top 10 list.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

NordikNerd said:


> Sweden is not on that list but 1.363.000 swedish people visit Spain (and the canary islands) each year so Sweden is probably within the top 10 list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Germany had 26.88 million foreign visitors in 2010. 17 million is much too low.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_T...ankings#Europe


----------



## Aaronj09 (Jan 7, 2009)

For the UK

1)How much tourists coming to u'r country? 
28.2 million in 2009

2)Top 5 where are from all tourists?
1.







France
2.







USA
3.







Ireland
4.







Germany
5.







Spain

3)The most popular tourist cities in u'r country?
London
Edinburgh
Manchester
Birmingham

4)The most popular monument/place for tourists?(please post pics)
Tower of London (London)
St Paul's Cathedral (London)
Westminster Abbey (London) 
Flamingo Land Theme Park and Zoo (Yorkshire) 
Windermere Lake Cruises, Bowness (Cumbria)


----------



## tk780 (Jun 21, 2007)

Germans generally travel more than the French. 

I was speaking on a more general level though. If French-British relations can be described as a love/hate relationship, German-French relations are the exact opposite.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> 3)The most popular tourist cities in u'r country?


The 5 most visited departments in France in 2010. Only the tourists who stayed in hotels and in camping grounds are counted.

*1- Greater Paris*: 32.2 million tourists









*2- French Riviera* (Alpes-Maritimes + Var): 6.3 million tourists









*3- Savoy* (Savoie + Haute-Savoie): 3.5 million tourists









*4- Bouches-du-Rhône (Marseille, Camargue, part of Lower Provence)*: 3.1 million tourists









*5- Rhône (Lyon)*: 2.8 million tourists


----------



## woutero (Jan 14, 2008)

No wonder you run into Dutch people everywhere. How are these numbers calculated?

If I add the numbers for The Netherlands up, just from this thread:
- NL is #1 in Germany with 9,96M visitors
- NL is #1 in Belgium with 3,9M visitors
- NL is #3 in France with 12,4M visitors
- NL is #3 in Aruba with 38k visitors
- NL is #5 in Spain with 2,3M visitors

This while there are only 16M Dutch people, and other big destinations like Italy, the UK and Turkey are not even counted yet.

*Tourism in The Netherlands:*

1. Number of tourists
In 2010 there were 10,9M foreign visitors (11,3M in 2011, but I do not have the broken down numbers)

2. Top 5 tourists:
#1 Germany: 2,8M (26%)
#2 UK: 1,6M (15%)
#3 Belgium: 1,3M (12%)
#4 USA: 1,2M (11%)
#5 France: 0,7M (6%)

3. Top cities visited by foreign visitors:
Could not find a good source that excludes Dutch visitors. 
Amsterdam is of course by far #1

4. Top tourist attractions for foreigners:
- Canal tour in Amsterdam









- Museums in Amsterdam









- Coffeeshops









- Keukenhof flower park









- Coast, beach, islands (Germans and Belgians)









- Sailing in Friesland (especially Germans)


----------



## NicDick (Mar 20, 2012)

brisavoine said:


> The French in general think Germany is a very boring place with nothing to see. If you told people here you're planning to take some vacations in Germany, they'd probably look at you like you're a little bit bizarre. It would be like planning to take vacations in Nord-Pas de Calais.


Really? I personally know many French who are literally obsessed with Berlin, especially younger people.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Facts show the people you know are a very tiny minority.


----------



## kesto (Mar 20, 2012)

I see many older people from Germany.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

tk780 said:


> I was speaking on a more general level though. If French-British relations can be described as a love/hate relationship, German-French relations are the exact opposite.


The love-hate relationship you describe is more of a British thing. The French in general care very little about the Brits or Britain (the French love-hate relationship is with the Americans, not with the Brits). It's like Germany, disdain for what's seen as a cold and boring place, except perhaps London, which is a very big city and easily accessible from Paris, plus the desire by some people to improve their English, but appart from that the idea of travelling to England would seem about as odd as travelling to Germany or Belgium, or any place north of the Loire (except perhpas Amsterdam, for its red light distict and pot culture, which attracts many young French people).

When the French think of holidays, they think of the French Atlantic coast, the French Mediterranean, Spain, Italy, Morocco, Tunisia, the overseas departments, and more recently Egypt, Thailand, Kenya, places like that. Germany, Britain, or any norhtern European countries are definitely off the list, except London and Amsterdam for the reasons I mentioned.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

One French forumer here recently visited Norilsk in the Russian far north, so evidently not all are put off by the cold and boring north.


----------



## NicDick (Mar 20, 2012)

brisavoine said:


> Facts show the people you know are a very tiny minority.


It really seems that A LOT of French people do not have any interest in Germany, however, I don't think that those who have are a tiny minority. In fact there are many French people moving
here and theres a load of French tourists too (at least in Berlin). Most are young students, professionals, alternatives or Yuppies.


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

We have some friends in Paris for more than 20 years, and the only one reason why they visit us in Germany is ... because we speak French. Many French still ignore English


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

*Croatia:*

*1)How much tourists coming to u'r country?*

*9.926.674 *visitors in 2011, 60.354.275 overnights


*2)Top 5 where are from all tourists?*

01: Germany *1.661.346 *
02: Italy *1.150.311* 
03: Slovenia *1.099.919* 
04: Austria *892.467 *
05: Czechia *638.036* 

*3)The most popular tourist cities/towns in u'r country?*

Zagreb, Rovinj, Dubrovnik, Poreč, Umag

Frankly, it was a bit surprising to see Zagreb tops the list; anyway these numbers are for tourist arrivals (overnights list is different - coastal towns are on the top)

01: Zagreb









by Snupix

02: Rovinj









By TZR

03: Dubrovnik









by Sinisa Sunara

04: Poreč









by nyl

05: Umag









By Igor Zirojevic



*4)The most popular monument/place for tourists?(please post pics)*

Couldn't find stats for this, my guesses would be Diocletian Palace in Split, Plitvice Lakes NP, Rector’s Palace in Dubrovnik.


Source of numbers


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

One thing I'd like to add:
Brisavoine might be brooding day and night about all his statistics and "facts", still I think he has no business to lump all his fellow frenchmen together and tell us, what they all think and what not. 
Besides Brisavoine quite clearly shows some kind of resentment towards Britain and Germany throughout this whole forum. He would hardly give those countries any good credit.
It's quite funny as well, how he states that Amsterdam is of course a popular, logical destination for the French, but how Berlin is of course not. In his words only a "very tiny minority" would consider going there. Really, come on... XD


----------



## Metro007 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think Berlin is a very big attraction for French who are a little more openminded than average...the main problem is a lot of French people choose a destination where they could speak their own language and where the locals can understand them, like in Italy, Spain etc. That's a pity but i hope it will change soon...


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Slovenia* (pop. 2mil)

1.) 3.006.272 visitors, 8.906.39 overnights in 2010.

2.) Top 5 visitor's countries:

- Italy
- Austria
- Germany
- Croatia
and UK.

3.) Most popular places:

*Ljubljana*, the capital city


by Union*

*Piran*


by Turistično združenje Portorož

*Bled lake*


by Santi RF

*Kranjska gora*









source.

*Postojna cave* with *Predjama castle*









kraji.eu


by Franz St.


----------



## Dr_Cosmo (Nov 8, 2010)

The French are statistically among the laziest international travellers in Europe. These folks keep moving or staying entirely in their own country.

Only a highly educated avantgarde keeps track with travel trends. One trend for the French is discovering Germany. The last 2 years had double digit growth of French visitors in Berlin. After the Spaniards and the Italians (and long after the Brits, Israelis and Scandinavians), the French are probably the last Western countrymen who finally went crazy about the German capital...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Dr_Cosmo said:


> The French are statistically among the laziest international travellers in Europe. These folks keep moving or staying entirely in their own country.


It's only natural when you have a country that spans from the French Alps...









... to the Amazonian jungle









and from the Atlantic Coast...









...to the lagoons of Polynesia









Who needs to travel abroad when you have everything at home? :dunno:

The Germans and the Brits, on the other hand, it's understandable that they travel abroad.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

FAAN said:


> 1)How much tourists coming to u'r country?
> 
> *7.2 million* in *2011*


Where did you get these numbers from? They are very wrong: 5.5 million is the figure for 2011. Just google it.

Detailed figures for 2010: *5,161,379*, coming from:
Argentina --- 1,399,592
United States --- 641,377
Italy --- 245,491
Uruguay --- 228,545
Germany --- 226,630
Chile --- 200,724
France --- 199,719
Paraguay --- 194,340
Portugal --- 189,065
Spain --- 179,340
United Kingdom --- 167,355
Bolivia --- 99,359

Arrival:
São Paulo --- 2,016,267
Rio de Janeiro --- 982,538
Paraná --- 725,077
Rio Grande do Sul --- 653,622
Bahia --- 165,966
Santa Catarina --- 128,421

http://www.dadosefatos.turismo.gov....txstico_2011_-_Ano_base_2010_-_24-05-2011.pdf


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Canada*

1. 15,900,000 foreigners visited Canada in 2010

2. Top 5 visitor countries

- United States (11,749,000)
- United Kingdom (661,000)
- France (408,000)
- Japan (316,000)
- Australia (202,000)

http://www40.statcan.gc.ca/l01/cst01/arts38a-eng.htm

3. Top Tourist cities

- Toronto
- Montreal
- Vancouver
- Quebec City
- Ottawa

4. Top Tourist attractions

- Niagara Falls
- Whistler ski resort
- Old Quebec
- CN Tower
- Calgary Stampede
- Wonderland
- Prince Edward Island
- National Capital Region
- Banff


----------



## PadArch (Apr 1, 2010)

UK seems to be in the top 5 visitors of every country/


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

It's interesting how the figures rarely seem to tie up, ie Canada says 0.66m Brits visited in 2010, while the UK says outbound trips to Canada were 0.41m.

You can find such discrepancies between pretty much any pair of countries people have posted on these two threads. Obviously the statistics aren't robust or different countries are using different definitions....


----------



## PadArch (Apr 1, 2010)

Jonesy55 said:


> It's interesting how the figures rarely seem to tie up, ie Canada says 0.66m Brits visited in 2010, while the UK says outbound trips to Canada were 0.41m.
> 
> You can find such discrepancies between pretty much any pair of countries people have posted on these two threads. Obviously the statistics aren't robust or different countries are using different definitions....


but does that account for a trip where I fly from the UK to say, New York, spend a few days there and then take another flight to Canada? That would explain why the outbound comes out lower than the inbound. Or maybe its just people padding their own inbound figures.


----------



## Metro007 (Apr 18, 2011)

Jonesy55 said:


> It's interesting how the figures rarely seem to tie up, ie Canada says 0.66m Brits visited in 2010, while the UK says outbound trips to Canada were 0.41m.
> 
> You can find such discrepancies between pretty much any pair of countries people have posted on these two threads. Obviously the statistics aren't robust or different countries are using different definitions....


Yes that's true. I also founded different datas depending on the source. Perhaps there are different definitions as they do exist for the urban areas? Hmmm..


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> It's interesting how the figures rarely seem to tie up, ie Canada says 0.66m Brits visited in 2010, while the UK says outbound trips to Canada were 0.41m.


Maybe the Canadians, as they often do, are just doing a bit of boosterism and upping their figures. Just an idea.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Maybe you're a troll with a giant chip on your shoulder. Just an idea. 



PadArch said:


> UK seems to be in the top 5 visitors of every country/


Most of those countries are in Europe. If the United States were 50 different countries, Canada would likely be in the top 5 in almost all of them.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> It's interesting how the figures rarely seem to tie up, ie Canada says 0.66m Brits visited in 2010, while the UK says outbound trips to Canada were 0.41m.
> 
> You can find such discrepancies between pretty much any pair of countries people have posted on these two threads. Obviously the statistics aren't robust or different countries are using different definitions....


Countries most likely count differently.


----------



## Toronto3 (Sep 13, 2011)

Pshh... They just can't resist us right isaidso


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

*1)How much tourists coming to u'r country?*
2.22 million 

*2)Top 5 where are from all tourists?*
In no particular order: South Africa, Portugal, Brazil, UK, Germany

*3)The most popular tourist cities in u'r country?*
Maputo-Matola MA, Pemba, Inhambane

*4)The most popular monument/place for tourists?*
Maputo downtown, Ponta d'Ouro Beach town, Bazaruto Islands, Quirimba Islands, Tofo Beach resort town, Wimbe Beach...
__________________


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> Who needs to travel abroad when you have everything at home? :dunno:


People also travel abroad to experience cultures different from their own. No wonder many French have a very provincial view of the world.


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> 1)How much tourists coming to u'r country?
> 
> 2)Top 5 where are from all tourists?
> 
> ...


1) 62 million. High, but not when you compare our total population (300+ million). 

2) The official government report says: 1) Canada, 2) Mexico, 3) United Kingdom, 4) Japan, and 5) Germany.

3) There are the large cities of the East Coast (New York and Washington D.C.); Los Angeles and San Diego; Orlando and Miami in Florida; and the national parks, particularly in the Southwest. But more than half of arrivals are from bordering countries, and I suppose for the majority of them the main attraction is either family or shopping. Hence, for Mexicans it is probably places like San Diego, El Paso, McAllen, and Phoenix; for Canadians, it is whatever the nearest commercial center is. I see a ton of Canadian (mainly Ontario) plates here in Duluth, about two hours away from Canada, likely all from Thunder Bay; some proceed south to Minneapolis for even more shopping options. Canadians from Winnipeg either go to Fargo or Grand Forks, or if they want more options, Minneapolis.

4) I don't want to take the time to find pictures, but no single monument in particular. There's the Empire State Building, the Statue of Liberty, the White House, the Grand Canyon, Mount Rushmore, etc.


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

brisavoine said:


> The love-hate relationship you describe is more of a British thing. The French in general care very little about the Brits or Britain (the French love-hate relationship is with the Americans, not with the Brits).


Highly ironic coming from you, seeing as you're obsessed with the place.


----------



## Metro007 (Apr 18, 2011)

Guys, i dont understand what this thread is for if you dont write where you live...you talk about mio of tourists but for WHICH country? Otherwise it's pretty useless.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Google the cities they listed, look at their location - etc. Not that hard.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Kensingtonian said:


> People also travel abroad to experience cultures different from their own. No wonder many French have a very provincial view of the world.


I doubt that's what the Brits in Marbella or Algarve, the Germans in Ibiza or Dalmatia, or the Dutch in Catalonia do. Most tourists are just interested in mass tourism for the beaches and the sun. They couldn't care less about the local culture. It just happens that the French middle and lower classes can have mass tourism at home thanks to the geography of the country.


----------



## Metro007 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Google the cities they listed, look at their location - etc. Not that hard.


You seem to have a big practical sense...so everybody will have to google the cities for each listing to find out from which country they are talking? Makes a lot of sense of course...


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

Russia

*1)How much tourists coming to u'r country?*
Wikipedia says there were 20.27 million in 2010 but State Statistical Committee says there were 2.025. I am confused

*2)Top 5 where are from all tourists?*
1. Germany - 347k
2. USA - 162k
3. China - 158k
4. Finland - 139k
5. UK - 127k

*3)The most popular tourist cities in u'r country?*
Moscow, Saint Petersburg, "Golden Ring" towns (Vladimir, Suzdal, Rostov-the-Great etc), Novgorod, Pskov, Kazan, Volgograd.

*4)The most popular monument/place for tourists?(please post pics)*
Not to be original, this is Moscow.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Metro007 said:


> You seem to have a big practical sense...so everybody will have to google the cities for each listing to find out from which country they are talking? Makes a lot of sense of course...


Well it's not overly practical, but considerably more so than complaining 

I mean, on this page there's only one person who didn't list their country (that to me, wasn't recognisable). I then glanced at their sig, see 'Mozambique' and Googled one of the landmarks and voilà - Mozambique! 

Though of course, in future it'll be easier if people simply list they county - but it's not the end of the world


----------



## Metro007 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok;-) But i think there were a lot more than just one having forgotten it...


----------



## Colm Flynn (Mar 8, 2012)

isaidso said:


> *Canada*
> 
> 1. 15,900,000 foreigners visited Canada in 2010
> 
> ...


Big drop from 1st and then on to 2nd,3rd,4th and 5th. :shocked:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Not that surprising when you see the map  there are millions in the US within an hour or two drive of Canada, for the whole rest of the world its an expensive long-haul flight!


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

I think it's generally harder for Americans and Canadians to travel. They have to go through more mileage to get to another country. No wonder both countries have each other as top tourists. Hey, if I had the urge to go to France, I just have to travel up north to Quebec province and I'm done


----------

